# 101 Solved Civil Engineering Problems



## Jefftina (Oct 5, 2006)

Does anyone have this (101 Solved Civil Engineering Problems which is not currently sold by "the other board", out of print or out of date I don't know) for sale and/or if anyone has used it do you recommend it as a reference at least take to the exam?


----------



## Hill William (Oct 5, 2006)

> Does anyone have this (101 Solved Civil Engineering Problems which is not currently sold by "the other board", out of print or out of date I don't know) for sale and/or if anyone has used it do you recommend it as a reference at least take to the exam?


I worked thru that book but I dont know if you would need it in the exam. You shouldnt be trying to tifle thru problems to find a similar one. It will take too much time. Practice the problems and you will be alright.


----------



## redrum (Oct 5, 2006)

I have it but I think your better off with the 6 minute solutions. If I wasnt taking the PE in a few weeks I would make you a deal on it.

It didnt help me last time ld timer:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 5, 2006)

damn it DIAZ, my whole strategy is to find a similar problem.

I'm putting together a hellava 3-ring binder for each discipline and problem type for quick access.


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks like we will be seeing DVINNY back here in november...good luck man, but everyone here will tell you that strategy is going to sink you....


----------



## VA_ENGR (Oct 6, 2006)

I borrowed a copy of the 101 probs. I think the NCEES sample exam is better, and the 6 Minute Solutions are good practice. The 6 Min. probs get a bit involved for the depth probs., but good practice.

I have a binder that I plan to use, but trying not to rely too much on binder materials. Its going to be really hard to find a "go-by" during the test.

It will be handy to have all the appropriate equations and conversion factors at hand.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 6, 2006)

Are you saying the idea of having similar problems is bad or the binder idea? I have one binder with my key notes sheets that I made for each of the 5 sections. For some things (walls, etc.), I have some step by step generic things written out. I can do most problems with this notebook and the CERM I think. In the afternoon, I use the specific section from the binder and swap the CERM for two pretty good geotech texts I have. Does this seem like a bad plan??

-GT


----------

